# Protective case for 5D Mark III with lens attached



## AdamF (May 28, 2012)

I have a 5D Mark III and I keep a 24-105 F4 L lens attached.

I am looking for a lightweight maybe neoprene cover to fit over the body and lens. Maybe something that could stay on the camera all the time and just drop down to let you shoot, and then close up again over the body and lens.

When I owned a Minolta years ago, I had a leather case that did all of this well.

Anybody see or know of anything I could buy ?

Thanks.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 29, 2012)

if these guys dont have something then it probably doesnt exist
http://lenscoat.com/

i got a hoodie from them for my 600f4.5 FD their gear is well made 

A friend of mine made his own lens protector by cutting up an old wetsuit


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2012)

http://www.ecrater.com/p/14831110/camera-neoprene-soft-case-pouch-for

Here is one for the 5D MK II with kit lens. It should fit the MK III just fine. There might be a MK III version soon, they are the same size.

There are a ton of similar ones around, do a search for 5D MK II case.


----------



## AdamF (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. ;D


----------

